# Starting a new webshop, what do you think?



## daar (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,

Only this week I have started my own t shirt selling business. My plans are to start a new clothing line called "kinkeez". The shirts are all printed by myself and I'm learning and developing as I go. For now I have limited shirt designs to only 4, but I'm already working on newer designs as well. The website is developed by myself : kinkeez - wear and enjoy!. Our brand is targetting kids between 8-18 years old.

I'm curious to learn what others think of my shirts and website and where I can improve.

TIA


----------



## daar (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone willing to comment?


----------



## HoodRich (Aug 23, 2013)

When I heard the name kinkeez the last thing that came to mind was children's wear. I was expecting something with several shades of grey or something


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

Site looks good. The landing page has nice pics but are those pics taken/owned by you.

It might be good to have pics of the actual shirts too so the customers know what they're getting.

Also, it won't hurt to add stuff about your company (e.g. About Us, Blog, etc.)

I'm in the same state as you are. I'll be posting our site for review in the next couple of days. Would appreciate it if you can check it out and provide some feedback.


----------



## DonkeyRags (Dec 22, 2012)

If you can, add some product to your home page. I wouldn't make visitors try to find the designs when they load the site.

-William
What Inspires You?


----------



## daar (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, 
Thanks for checking and reviewing the site. The images used are under the CC license. But you are right I should put my designs on the home page. I'm now also busy preparing for a photo shoot with some models wearing my designs. So in due time this should be fixed.
The about us and blog pages are up there. Obviously you missed it, that can mean two things. Either you were in a hurry or they are not visible enough to spot immediately. Will have a look at that as well.
Regards...


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Initially, I think you're a skate shop that designs or sells skateboards, bmx, surfing, etc. I think your t-shirt designs need to be the main focus and skating, etc. secondary. So you should have some shots done of some models in your clothing line, and they could perhaps be posing with a skateboard, if that's the target audience you're after. The way it is now, the shop, or the action that's taking place is overpowering your clothing line.


----------



## daar (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all! Thanks for your constructive comments. I have taken the time to redesign the website completely. Now my merchandise is the first that you see when visiting the site. I'm hoping this site will attract more customers. So please have another look at my site and let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the images should be larger. I almost always think it takes too many clicks to get to an image that is large enough to actually see the art... and who is going to bother to click through to the big photo if the little photo provided too little detail to interest them in the first place?

Don't feel too bad... I have this complaint about most sites. It is my pet peeve 

You could simply put up larger photos of the shirts, or you could also crop tighter on the art.


----------



## sudomark3 (Oct 22, 2013)

The products that you can get depend on your creative t-shirt. You need to make it like masterpiece which can attract the customers to purchase it from your website. Ensure that the design is unique and creative. Go ahead !!


----------

